# Recallers 5



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Now that Renji is feeling better and is well into medical treatment for behavior issues, we need to start a good training program to improve his impulse control, focus, and his recall. After thinking about it ever since I found out such a program existed back in version 4, I took the plunge. So far, it has made it painfully obvious how much I've been SLACKING with training. Costly lesson, but a good one! 

Anyone else taking Recallers 5? My username on there is "Renji," would love to follow along with other GSD and shepherd-mix owners. 
:doggieplayball:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'M IN!!!!!

So far loving it. First 2 weeks are free if you decide it's not for you and bail...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Never heard of it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.brilliantrecalls.com/sp/30004-test-sales-page


Fantastic trainer Susan Garrett. Susan Garrett Agility Training Positive training that really works.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If you search this forum for "recallers," you'll find a couple great threads about past Recallers courses. Lots of people join in on subsequent rounds. If you can get past the marketing machine, SG really is an awesome trainer, so is Lynda. The Coaching Call was really neat to watch as we did get to see some "It's Yer Choice" put in action.


----------



## Reina (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm in Recallers 5! Right now I have some pretty mixed feelings. There are a lot of GREAT games and training help, but the hype is almost overwhelming. But Gunner killed a chicken this morning so obviously I've got to do something about his lack of impulse control . . .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The reading is overwhelming, but I like the short videos and explanations. LIVE help this saturday with a video conference so that should be fun.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Scout and I are there... Like the videos


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I pretty much died when I played the video on that website... I freaking LOVE Queen and that song XD.

But it looks pretty interesting; if it's not insanely expensive, I might try it next time course registration opens up.


----------

